# Not a Sharkbite



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you seen these, I find these at a coupling supplier.

This one is for 1/4" refer tube, used these the other day on a drinking fountain repair job.

I would use these over the plastic ones any day. There made in Brazil.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Its a brass "push-type" fitting right? Do they make them bigger than 1/4in? Thx for the pict.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes push-type, all brass, there are larger sized coupling and other assorted push fittings, MIP, FIP, sizes, but not sure to what size, next time need to go there I'll see to what size they carry, but yes there was lager sized ones there.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Put down the refer tube Ron. That stuff will make ya forgetfull :laughing:



Ron The Plumber said:


> Have you seen these, I find these at a coupling supplier.
> 
> This one is for 1/4" refer tube, used these the other day on a drinking fountain repair job.
> 
> I would use these over the plastic ones any day. There made in Brazil.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I use them for my high pressure water lines for my misting fans. 

Should be a brass collet sp? with a small rubber O-ring inside, works just like a sharkbite.

If anyone has a need for 1/8" tees and couplers, even 3/8"...I'm prepared to unload them as I've had to make serious changes with what I had for high pressure containment lines.


----------

